

S3 Patents that Apple Violated Were Ruled Unpatentable - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/s3_patents_apple_violates_rules_unpatentable/

======
hugh3
That's a helluva crashblossom. I can't parse the headline at all.

~~~
hugh3
Aw crud, and now the headline has gone and changed, so my comment no longer
makes sense.

